# Christmas



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

Christmas. It seems the department stores start advertising it earlier and earlier every year. I'm surprised they didnt start after Easter this year... Anyhow i digress.

What are people doing in terms of Christmas layouts? Do many people do them at all? Let alone in n scale? Or is it a bit small for it?

The amount of Christmas trains, cars don't seem to be as good in other scales. 

I wonder how feasible it would be to get some flat cars, diy some mounts, print some mini Christmas posters and put them in the mounts on the flat cars. I just think it would be to small


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't do a Christmas layout but some years I put an O gauge train under the tree. I grew up with trains under the tree so it brings back good memories.

Some here do elaborate Christmas layouts. Many years ago I put an N scale train under the tree. It was fun but didn't have the presence of the bigger scales.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I usually put an O scale track around the tree.
I like to listen to the cars run over the tracks


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

If you have an entertainment center use some tight radius track and use a small loco and some of the nativity Christmas buildings and just let it run around the town, that's what I do. And it's up away from my 4 legged daughter, she likes trains to , yum ,yum, yes it's happened, that's why I use the old stuff not the new!


----------



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm now just thinking about doing 2 intersecting loops around a small tree for a dining table setup. Perhaps using some kato track.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 5, 2015)

My son and I have discussed trying to build a progressive or pyramid style display around the tree. O on the bottom and progress higher until it is n scale on top. Currently just an O or S on the bottom. We may give it a shot this year before he reports to basic.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Notaclue...I have seen other "progressive" layouts like you mentioned.They are very impressive when completed. Also...safe travels to your son...an honorable profession :appl:


----------

